
Do you agree with this breakdown of IQ? - danschumann
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6afA_pypxM
======
danschumann
Breakdown of IQ according to video ( and the goals you should make if you're
that thing )

#Extroverted (friends) #Agreeableness (intimate relationship)
#Disagreeableness (winning competitions) #Open (creativity) #High-Neuroticism
(security)

My thoughts after watching the video are: #To compete ( in business ), you
need to be disagreeable. #To work with other people, you need to be agreeable
and extroverted. #To be disagreeable and agreeable at the same time, you must
disagree with the opposition, and agree with your own team.

Today I applied this to my startup. Since I've been more disagreeable with my
software (not accepting it in its current state), I've found myself more
motivated to wrestle with it and move it forward. I was stagnant for a few
days, and in retrospect, I think I was just too accepting and happy with it,
in its current state.

Do you think all successful people are very disagreeable ( aka not satisfied
with things as they are )? They must also be very agreeable ( able to work
well with others ). The way I see this duality is very cool to me, since two
opposites can be harnessed simultaneously in the same individual, just with
different targets.

I think this stuff is really cool. Am I being fooled/fooling myself or does
this seem legit to you?

